# Cracked the imperial 100



## oldfatfool (11 Sep 2011)

Set of nice and early this morning in bright sunshine with the initial aim to ride from Bradford to Bridlington and back. Not a hilly route and according to gps a steady 152 miles.

As the morning progressed the wind strength also increased giving my outward leg extra momentum and averaging a respectable 20 mph. By the time I was seeing sign posts for Driffield the wind speed must have been hovering around the 25mph mark so decided as I had no choice but to return today to abandon Brid and return. 

A wise choice as much of the route was on flat open road and the wind really took its toll. In the end managed what I would say was a respectable 114.9 miles in a minute under 8 hours.

The wind speed was brought home on the final descent, a incline that would normally give me a 35-40 mph freewheel at the bottom, never got above 20 mph 

Might have fallen short of target but very happy to get my first imperial century


----------



## coffeejo (11 Sep 2011)

Respect


----------



## dodgy (11 Sep 2011)

So you'd never ridden more than 100 miles until today, but planned 152 miles in forecasted weather of heavy winds?

Whatever, congratulations, it's a rite of passage to crack the proper century.


----------



## oldfatfool (11 Sep 2011)

dodgy said:


> So you'd never ridden more than 100 miles until today, but planned 152 miles in forecasted weather of heavy winds?
> 
> Whatever, congratulations, it's a rite of passage to crack the proper century.



Never thought to look at the forecast  But then if I had I may never have set off, also figured it couldn't be much worse than Colins forum ride when most of that was uphill


----------



## dodgy (11 Sep 2011)

Like any outdoor activity, it's pretty important to check out the weather forecast before setting out on a ride.


----------



## potsy (11 Sep 2011)

dodgy said:


> So you'd never ridden more than 100 miles until today, but planned 152 miles in forecasted weather of heavy winds?
> .



He's not called the old fat fool for nothing you know


----------



## Soltydog (11 Sep 2011)

oldfatfool said:


> Never thought to look at the forecast  But then if I had I may never have set off, also figured it couldn't be much worse than Colins forum ride when most of that was uphill


If you'd have checked the forecast you could have made life easier, train across to west coast & set off back to Bradford for a wind assisted ton  Respect for managing your 1st ton in today's conditions


----------



## HLaB (12 Sep 2011)

Respect. I set out on a century yesterday but not my first one, to Peebles for the Tour Of Britain start, but that was to the south and I knew I'd be blown back, if it'd been to the north or east I think I might have gave it a miss


----------

